# Rooting New Phone..



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be rooting my new insurance phone what is the best way to do it these days? Also, any suggestions on some awesome ROMS: AOSP or SENSE?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.cd-net.net/dev/Joomla/index.php/projects/htc-thunderbolt-hacking

Try this u might need to downgrade your firmware to 605.5 and the best Rom is thundershead 1.4
"Thunderbolt"


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Could someone please give me a link to the proper htc thunderbolt drivers...I cannot figure out how to get adb to work


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.htc.com/us/support/thunderbolt-verizon/downloads/
Use this driver

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a tool that bypasses downgrade http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20864-tool-to-bypass-downgrade-to-get-s-off-no-data-wipe/


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

trter10 said:


> I have a tool that bypasses downgrade http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20864-tool-to-bypass-downgrade-to-get-s-off-no-data-wipe/


Thanks man I was looking for this also

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem

Sent from my INFECTED Thunderbolt


----------

